# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس اللغة العربية وعلومها >  كيف تعالج ضعفك اللغوي ؟  للشاعر عبد الرحمن العشماوي

## أبو يوسف الحلبي

كيف تعالج ضعفك اللغوي؟
يقول الشاعر / عبدالرحمن صالح العشماوي :
قال صاحبي: سمعت من عدد من الأشخاص أنَّ لديك وصفةً نادرةً لعلاج الضعف اللغوي، وأنَّ هذه الوصفة ذاتُ أثرٍ فعَّالٍ تجعل مَنْ يستخدمها قادراً على التعامل الجيد مع اللغة العربية نطقاً وكتابةً خلال ستة شهور أو أقل، وأنَّ عدداً من الناس قد حصل على هذه النتيجة المذهلة، وحرصاً على صحة هذه المعلومة أردتُ أن آخذ الخبر اليقين من مصدره، فما آفةُ الأخبار إلا رواتها، فهل هذا الذي سمعته صحيح؟ مع أنني لا أستبعدُ المبالغةَ فيما سمعت. 
قلت له: أشكركَ - أولاً - على حرصك الجميل على التثبُّت من الخبر حتى لا تنضمَّ إلى رُواة وكالة (قالوا، ويقولون) الذين يتسابقون إلى نقل ما يسمعون وهم لا يعون، وأُقدِّرُ - ثانياً - صراحتك في إبداء ما في نفسك تجاه هذا الخبر وأنك لا تستبعد المبالغة فيه. أمَّا ما سمعت من نقل عني في هذا الموضوع فهو صحيح، وسأشرحه لك بشيء من التفصيل الذي يوضح لك الصورة 
- بإذن الله عز وجل - وإليك البيان: 
لعلنا جميعاً نتفق على وجود ضعفٍ لغويٍّ عامٍ عندنا نحن العرب في هذا العصر في معرفتنا بلغة القرآن الكريم نطقاً وكتابةً، وأنَّ هذا الضعف قد انتشر حتى أصبح هو الأصل، وأنَّه مرضٌ من الأمراض التي تحتاج إلى دواء، وأنَّه من أسباب تخلُّف الأمة، وتذبذبها وانهزامها نفسياً أمام الآخرين، ولعلنا نتفق كذلك أنه ما من مرض إلا وله دواء أوجده الله سبحانه وتعالى، وإنما يستفحل المرض حينما يستسلم له الناس ولا يبحثون عن الدواء الذي يزيله، ويريح الناس منه، ولعلنا نتفق أيضاً أن إيمان المريض بحالته واقتناعه بوجود دواءٍ لمرضه، وحرصه على بذل الأسباب لعلاج ذلك المرض من أهم أسباب العلاج الناجع، وما دام الأمر كذلك فإنَّ علاج (الضعف اللغوي) يتمثَّل في طريقة الاغتسال اللغوي التي سمعت عنها، وسألتني عن صحة ما سمعت، فدفعتني إلى كتابة هذه السطور لبيانها، وقد جرَّبت هذه الطريقة مع عددٍ من الإخوة والأخوات فكانت ناجحةً نجاحاً كبيراً، ولا بأس أن أقول: (نجاحاً فتَّاكاً) بلغة الإعلانات التجارية هذه الأيام، مع الفرق الشاسع بين النتائج الإيجابية لوصفتنا اللغوية، والنتائج السلبية لكثيرٍ مما تدعيه الإعلانات التجارية. 
وإليك الوصفة اللغوية الناجحة: 
اذهبْ - مشكوراً - إلى المكتبة واقتنِ واحداً من الكتب التالية: 
الكامل في اللغة والأدب للمبرد، أو أدب الكاتب لابن قتيبة، 
أو البيان والتبيين للجاحظ، أو الأمالي لأبي علي القالي، 
أو سحر البلاغة وسرُّ البراعة لأبي منصور الثعالبي؛ 
وإذا أردت أن تكرم نفسك أكثر فاقتنِ هذه الكتب كلَّها لتكون نواةً لمكتبتك اللغوية الأدبية، وخذْ واحداً من هذه الكتب وأنا أُفضِّلُ أن يكون 
(الكامل في اللغة والأدب للمبرد) لأن تجاربي مع بعض الإخوة والأخوات كانت مع هذا الكتاب وكانت ناجحةً جداً. 
ابدأْ بقراءة صفحاتٍ من هذا الكتاب - بحسب قدرتك - بصوتٍ مرتفع كأنك تقرأ على أشخاصٍ جالسينَ معك، مراعياً في قراءتك جميع الحركات الموجودة على الكلمات، وانطلق في هذه (القراءة التطبيقية) يومياً دون انقطاع، وإذا استطعت أن تقرأ أحياناً على شخص له دراية باللغة الفحصى فذلك أفضل، ولكنه ليس بشرط واجب التحقيق، وهنا ستجد النتيجة المذهلة بعد انتهائك من قراءة الكتاب، حيث ستشعر بأنَّ النطق السليم قد أصبح سجيَّةً لك، وأنك ستراعي حركات الإعراب على أصولها حتى وإنْ كنتَ لا تعرف سببها، وأنك ستشعر بثقتك بنفسك، وبنشوة النجاح، وباطمئنانك حينما تلقي أمام أحدٍ خطاباً، أو كلمةً، لأنك قد داويت لسانك من الضعف اللغوي الذي كان يُشْعِرُكَ بالرهبة والارتباك، وإذا أضفت إلى هذه القراءة التطبيقية، كتابة بعض ما تقرأ بيدك لتدريب قلمك على الكتابة الصحيحة فسوف تجد طريقاً سهلاً للتخلُّص من أخطائك الأسلوبية، والإملائية، وهنا يتحقق لك (الاغتسال اللغوي) من أَوضار ودنس الضعف اللغوي المنتشر في عالمنا العربي. 
ما فائدة ذلك؟ 
ستجيب أنت عن السؤال بوضوح حينما تصل إلى هذه النتيجة المذهلة التي توصلك إليها القراءة التطبيقية. 
سكت صاحبي قليلاً ثم قال: سأبدأ على بركة الله
ــــــــ
منقول للفائدة.
ملاحظة : إلتمس الحذر حين قراءة كتب الجاحظ لعقيدته الإعتزالية.

----------


## عبدالعزيز الكويكبي

شكرا لك ... بارك الله فيك ...

----------


## عبدالعزيز الحربي

شكرا لك ... بارك الله فيك ...

----------


## أبو يوسف الحلبي

أخواي عبدالعزيز الكويكبي وعبدالعزيز الحربي، جزيتما خيراً على مروركما وأسأل الله أن ينفعنا جميعاً بما قرأنا وبما نقرأ، ولا ننسنا المحافظة على ورد يومي لقراءة القرآن الكريم وحفظه والتمعن فيه والتدبر بآياته والعمل بمقتضى أحكامه.

----------


## فارس الأزدي

بارك الله فيك وفي الأستاذ العشماي.
جعلت أتفكر لوهلة في هذه الطريقة فتذكرت قول أحد دكاترة تطوير الذات وماشابهه في أن القراءة الجهرية تزيد نسبة الحفظ والتركيز بـ25ضعف...مجرد فائدة.
لكن عندي إستفسار عافاكم الله والفائدة للجميع: ماهو أنفس هذه الكتب وأحسنها من ناحية عموم الفائدة اللغوية.

----------


## فوزى محمد أمين ملطان

بارك الله فيك

----------


## أبوغيداء

جزاك الله خيرا وبارك فيك وفي علمك

----------


## أبو حسّان محمد الذّهبي

بارك الله فيكم

----------


## عويطة

حياك الله وبارك فيك اعجبني ما ورد في مقالك ولعلي اجد فيه ضالتي    السلام

----------


## إظهار الحق

جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك فيكم وفي علمكم وزادكم علما نافعا

----------


## طالبة العلم

جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك فيكم .

----------


## محمد كمال الجزائري

جزاك الله كل خير.

----------


## أبو يوسف الحلبي

> بارك الله فيك وفي الأستاذ العشماي.
> جعلت أتفكر لوهلة في هذه الطريقة فتذكرت قول أحد دكاترة تطوير الذات وماشابهه في أن القراءة الجهرية تزيد نسبة الحفظ والتركيز بـ25ضعف...مجرد فائدة.
> لكن عندي إستفسار عافاكم الله والفائدة للجميع: ماهو أنفس هذه الكتب وأحسنها من ناحية عموم الفائدة اللغوية.


أخي الحبيب فارس حفظه الله وزاده علماً ورفعة ، أعتذر منك فلم أر سؤالك إلا اليوم، وأرجو من الاخوة المختصين في علوم اللغة العربية إجابة أخينا فارس، وجزاكم الله خيراً.

الاخوة الكرام: فوزي، أبو غيداء، أبو حسان، عويطة، إظهار الحق ومحمد كمال   حياكم الله ونفعكم بما قرأتم، ووفقكم لما فيه خيري الدنيا والآخرة.

الأخت المباركة طالبة العلم  حياك الله وبارك فيك ونفعك بما قرأت ووفقك لما فيه خيري الدنيا والآخرة.

----------


## المدونة

قال ابن خلدون - رحمه الله -: "وسمعنا من شيوخنا في مجالس التعليم أن أصول هذا الفن وأركانه أربعة دواوين وهي: أدب الكاتب لابن قتيبة, وكتاب الكامل للمبرد، وكتاب البيان والتبيين للجاحظ، وكتاب النوادر لأبي علي القالي البغدادي, وما سوى هذه الأربعة فتبع لها وفروع عنها, وكتب المحدثين في ذلك كثيرة".
منقول من:
http://www.ahlalhdeeth.com/vb/showthread.php?t=193093

والسلام
المدونة (مدونة الشيخ رجب مشوّح)
www.modawanah.wordpress.com

----------


## محب الهدى

جزيت خيرا اخي المبارك على الفائدة الرائعة حقا
انا أدلل على ذلك بأمرين:

الأول: قرائتي للقرآن بالختمات الاسبوعية...جهرا مع نفسي
الثاني قرائتي عامة للكتب العلمية الشرعية خاصة المشكول منها.. وقرائتي لكتب الأدب واللغة خصوصا على شيخي رحمه الله

وقد كنت في مرحلة الاعداية فيقول الناس لي وانا اخطب بالمسجد من اين لك هذاالضبط للغة؟

فلله الحمد

----------


## أبو زيد محمد بن علي

بارك الله فيكم 
سوف أشتر الكتاب 
ونبدأ على بركة الله

----------


## عبود الحربي

سوف أقتني الكتب إن شاء الله 
جزاك الله خيرا وبارك فيك

----------


## فتاة التوحيد والعقيده

أسأل أن ينفعنا بما علمنا وأن يعلمنا ماينفعنا‏‏
‏
جزاكم الله خيرا

----------


## زاهر العمر

جزاكم الله خيراً 

لكن من أراد التقوي في اللغة فعليه بالقرآن 
 ـ أولاً يجتهد في صحة قراءته 
ـ  ثانياً أن يتدبر في تراكيبه وما يحيط بها من بديع البيان 

 ولم أر أنفع من هذا ...والله أعلم

----------


## أبو يوسف الحلبي

بارك الله فيكم جميعاً يا أحبة المجلس ونفعنا الله وإياكم بالعلم، ورزقنا الإخلاص في العمل والدعوة، وكتب لنا القبول في الدنيا والآخرة

----------

